# Drew Barrymores Hair Net Accessory: Love it or Hate it?



## magneticheart (Apr 15, 2009)

Picture from: Dollface of the Day: Drew Barrymore at the Grey Gardens premiere - From Hey, Dollface!

Drew Barrymore arrived at the Grey Gardens premiere in New York yesterday wearing a 1920's inspired hair net.

Do you love it or hate it?


----------



## Lucy (Apr 15, 2009)

i think its cute! very vintage


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree with you




Although if I'd have heard the phrase hair net before I saw the picture I'd be like NO.

I think because she's tried to stick with the 1920's style for her makeup and the rest of her hair too she manages to pull it off.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 15, 2009)

I think its cute. It fits in with the theme and im excited to see this film.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Apr 15, 2009)

I like it with this look, she looks so gorgeous and classic!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 15, 2009)

Its really cute here and on her.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I like it too.


----------



## nydoll23 (Apr 15, 2009)

love it ,love vintage. She gets away with all kinds of looks


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks great. Drew can pull off just about anything and make it a success.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 15, 2009)

It's cute on her!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 15, 2009)

I dont like it :s


----------



## retroxxkittie (Apr 15, 2009)

i love it.its indeed wonderful for a vintage style,and i happen to be in love with vintage things...so yeah im a fan of it.some people can't see the beauty and elegance of it...oh well =/


----------



## Karren (Apr 16, 2009)

I love that look!! She is gorgeous!!


----------

